# Shellac and 'White Spirit'



## HaLfCuT (16 Dec 2011)

Good morning and hello to all out there

Firstly, I just want to say what a great site this is and a big thank you to Charley for resetting my password again (and again).

This is my 1st post....here goes.

I think I've cocked up and 'mixed' my shellac with white spirit. After a good 12 hours and a few shakes the shellac is still sitting at the bottom of the jar. Is it only methylated spirits that can be used with shellac?

Many thanks for any advice and Merry Xmas. :ho2


----------



## Chrispy (16 Dec 2011)

Hi Halfcut your supposed to put the meths in the polish not the coffee/tea :lol: :lol: 

You could try draining then drying the shellac and starting again with the meths....


----------



## HaLfCuT (16 Dec 2011)

Thanks Chris

I'll pick up a bottle on my way home from my favourite off licence, Robert Dyas.

All the best.


----------



## Woodwould (21 Dec 2011)

You could pour some of the white spirit back into the shellac once it's been disolved in meths. Up to 10% is useful for retarding the drying rate when brushing shellac on large areas like table tops, or for any job in hot weather. Commercial retarders contain just turps subs.


----------



## HaLfCuT (21 Dec 2011)

Thanks Woodwould I'll try that.

Merry Xmas and all the best for 2012


----------

